# lights for temperature control panel



## shortmort37 (10 mo ago)

If there's a light that illuminates the temperature control panel in my 2015 Versa, it's out. Is there one, and if so, how do you replace the bulb? It's nearly impossible to manage the controls at night. Here's a pic of my dash - I'm talking about the area I've outlined in *red*.

adTHANKSvance,
Dan


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There's definitely supposed to be illumination with the head and parking lights, although I don't recall exactly what parts light up. If we have one in for service tomorrow, I'll take a look for you.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The areas marked with arrows should all be backlit with the park or headlights on. The wiring diagram only shows one bulb inside the HVAC control but I suspect it's actually a pack of LED's. My first guess would be a wiring problem, either inside the HVAC control or in the illumination feed wires.


----------



## shortmort37 (10 mo ago)

Thanks! Hmmm… might there be a separate fuse? Failing that, is my next step to pop the panel - and if so, are there instructions somewhere?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

No separate fuse, it's powered with the other illumination. So if the rest of the backlights work then it's a problem with the HVAC control or wires. The centerstack trim just pops off using a couple of plastic prybars (watch out for the recirculate knob, remove it first), but getting at the control itself is a royal PITA. It's wedged in behind a couple of flanges, and then all the cables need to come loose to remove it. Just getting at the connector to check for juice will be easier, but still not a cakewalk.


----------



## shortmort37 (10 mo ago)

OK. But, all the lights are out on that panel (except for the A/C button toggle). There's a chance the LED bulb (or cluster) is out, no? Is that readily accessible? I can readily check the socket with a VOM if it's there. Of course, no juice means I've got a different problem, but I'm hoping it's the LED.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm pretty sure it will be a string of LED's and not a single one, probably in parallel so it's likely the main illumination supply has a break. But the control assemblies have a lot of exposed wiring and it's possible you'll find a disconnect without disassembling the control. I've never actually disassembled one and probably won't, since they're very "old school" and none of the better models use anything like it, they all use actuators and not cables. Good luck with it if you want to try, just getting them out is a b#%ch.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

This is what they look like when they're out:


----------

